
When Serge Humpich cracked the credit card - bigbugbag
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2000/jan/22/paulwebster
======
bigbugbag
The guardian mention a figure of £20m, though the BBC[1] reported a figure of
$150,000 which is closer to what I remember.

[1]:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/657135.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/657135.stm)

